# J --->--->--->---> s



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The monster boy did a great job for me today and earned his 4th pass (4 out of 5 ain't too bad) to complete his senior hunter title. 
I'm pretty proud of the little monster.
Details tomorrow, we just got home and I'm exhausted.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to Go Little Monster! Get some rest...tomorrow will start a new day filled with Gold!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

*WooHoo Tito!*


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tito...You are one awesome boy!!! On to MASTER!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Way to go tito!!!! love that boy!! Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations!!! So happy for both of you!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohooo  You Go Tito!!!!

Congratulations


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Is there anything that boy doesn't like? He is so versatile!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow that's freakin' awesome! Go Tito!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Fantastic!  Your accomplishments are amazing, and never ending... so thrilled for you!!!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WAY TO GO TITO!!!!! You guys are amazing! Cant wait to hear about the test.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Good man Tito!! And 4/5 is just fine!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I'm hoping you'll add photos when you get a chance!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another forum member got a SH pass yesterday, too....hoping she'll speak up 

The test was, in my novice opinion, exactly what I would have pictured a senior test to be. It was challenging, but in a fair way set up to test the dogs, not to trick them. 

On land, the go-bird was a dead bird directly in front of us, guessing about 60 (?) yards out. The winger was well hidden behind a clump of bushes. The bird was supposed to land about 20 yards to the left of the clump, although Tito's went almost straight up in the air and straight back down. They had some issues with the winger. The memory bird was a shot flyer (odd for the flyer to be the memory bird!) off to the right of the go-bird, at an angle less than 90 degrees so a little tight to the go-bird but not bad, probably about 80-90 yards out (I'm a horrible judge of distance...). Gun station well hidden in a bunch of bushes/trees.
The blind was tight to the memory bird, and the flyer station. In fact, the gunners were planting the blind, it was that tight to the flyer station. The dogs had to run what was *almost* a slot, because there was a bush on one side of their running path and then the blind was next to a bush on the other side of their running path, but the bushes were pretty far apart in terms of distance from the line so it wasn't really tricky. A lot of dogs tried to run to where they had just picked up the memory bird and had to be handled off of it.
I was really pleased with Tito on land, he seems to have overcome his troubles with doubles and he marked both birds very well and pretty much stepped on both marks. Had to whistle a few times on the blind, but he was cooperative and no complaints from me. Honor was on land and was un-eventful.
The water was the nicest pond we've run in. Some bottom mud, but not the black stinky mess we ran in last week. There was a walk-up on the water. First bird came right out at the dog, from almost straight across the pond, but landed in the heavy weeds across the pond. Guessing it to be about 40 yards? The go-bird was a tight-to the shoreline shot flyer off to our left, so depending on the wind and the shots, some of them (ours) were very tight to the shoreline which really asked the dogs to cheat. It was about 70 (?) yards out. Some of the water was splashing water, some swimming water. 
Tito didn't cheat on the way out, but he did cheat on the way back when he was about 10 yards from me. Not toooooo bad, but something we will address in training this week. It had nothing to do with the water, he'd rather stay in the water (one of the judges said to me, "he sure makes that water look inviting!!"), it had to do with the MUD. At that point he was in splashing (running) water and he HATES mud. The memory bird was uneventful, he stepped on it. 
The water blind was across the pond, again tight to the memory bird. It was on the shore, next to a tree. A fair test of how well you could control the dog, as they wanted to run past it to the street which was right behind (they stopped the traffic), or back toward the memory bird. Took a couple of whistles to get him to the blind, but again, no complaints.
Kathy G took some great photos of the Tito Monster....


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

CONGRATS! Give Tito a nice big bone to celebrate!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Here's the real question? Any duck bands with those Senior passes?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, NOT A SINGLE ONE 



hollyk said:


> Here's the real question? Any duck bands with those Senior passes?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, if you go to MiFly this weekend to get some more practice you should get some lanyard jewellry!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

*great news barb!!! Congrats!!!!*


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Shelly, I had him entered both days at Michigan Flyways but I scratched him when we got the SH. I had also entered him in a 3 day agility trial the same weekend, and I'm going to run him in that, instead.


----------

